# Worst club kit ?



## Angry Blonde (13 Sep 2014)

Could have made the tops with a brown stripe !


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2014)

Strangely compelling...


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2014)

Angry Blonde said:


> Could have made the tops with a brown stripe !


Thought that was a Brazilian!


----------



## Peteaud (13 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Strangely compelling...



Indeed.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Sep 2014)

Seriously though. Poor girls.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

Dear Zeus!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2014)

Sorry, but I would have to find another team!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2014)

Definitely the worst kit ever. Still, none of the team will want to get off the bike and walk away.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2014)

oh dear


----------



## Dayvo (13 Sep 2014)

Hair-raising!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Sep 2014)

Cameltoetastic !


----------



## Lisat (13 Sep 2014)

What was the designer thinking? I don't actually want to know.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Sep 2014)

I think it was deliberately done to be "sexy". Cause we all now how hot the tshirt-and-no-pants look is.


----------



## Ganymede (13 Sep 2014)

But it's not even stylish... just weird and ugly. Bleurgh.


----------



## User6179 (13 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> But it's not even stylish... just weird and ugly. Bleurgh.



No many cars going to miss them though , I would slow doon for a look


----------



## User6179 (13 Sep 2014)

The PFS kit is quite bad


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Sep 2014)

Bit of an ulterior motive going on there.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2014)

A posterior motive.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

There's the famous Polish kit .... of which they are showing their pride ....


----------



## TissoT (14 Sep 2014)

Think its all about getting the team/sponsor noticed instantly ...


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2014)

Even people who row (boring sport) get excited!


----------



## Ganymede (14 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Even people who row (boring sport) get excited!


Chuffing heck....


----------



## Dragonwight (14 Sep 2014)

Made even stranger by the white legs up to the knee then brown up to the shorts then the weird kit of the 2nd girl from the left.


----------



## Peteaud (14 Sep 2014)

Dragonwight said:


> Made even stranger by the white legs up to the knee then brown up to the shorts then the weird kit of the 2nd girl from the left.


But the lovely young lady 3rd from the right is


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (14 Sep 2014)

Lycra clad genitalia to go with my lightly toasted English muffin for Sunday brunch! Does life get any better?


----------



## surfdude (14 Sep 2014)

time of the month for this outfit


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Sep 2014)




----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Sep 2014)

View attachment 56133


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Sep 2014)

Please tell me that's deliberate, for a bet or something.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/worst-club-kit.165066/


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

Have to agree with this article really

https://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&ie=UTF-8&tl=en&u=http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/?page=news&cod=72226&tp=n

It did require a double take before I realized what I was looking at rather than what I thought I was looking at.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Sep 2014)

Makes a change from cocks bulging through or popping over pads


----------



## jifdave (14 Sep 2014)

Rather interesting....


----------



## HF2300 (14 Sep 2014)

Unfortunate is the word, I think - and some designer clearly didn't think.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2014)

You are the 3rd person to post this.


----------



## dodgy (14 Sep 2014)

https://twitter.com/BrianCooksonUCI/status/511208900407099393

"To the many who have raised the issue of a certain women's team kit, we are on the case. It is unacceptable by any standard of decency"


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2014)

I wonder what it looks like from the back?


----------



## pauldavid (14 Sep 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I wonder what it looks like from the back?



Cracking!


----------



## Doseone (15 Sep 2014)

Words fail me, it's a disgrace.


----------



## .stu (15 Sep 2014)

I think it's hilarious - it's not the best choice of colour, but it's just an optical illusion due to the lighting and shadows - in other pictures they clearly look like they are wearing clothes (apparently it is gold-coloured, not flesh). The funny bit is that everyone who takes offence at it must take offence at their own smutty brain because that's where the idea that they are naked is coming from.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Sep 2014)

.stu said:


> I think it's hilarious - it's not the best choice of colour, but it's just an optical illusion due to the lighting and shadows - in other pictures they clearly look like they are wearing clothes (apparently it is gold-coloured, not flesh). The funny bit is that everyone who takes offence at it must take offence at their own smutty brain because that's where the idea that they are naked is coming from.


Most brains are predisposed to that though. If you put a person under a sheet and show naked legs and shoulders most people will presume everything in between is also undressed. I suspect that is why in TV shows they make a big deal of showing the stars going to bed in T-shirts.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Sep 2014)

This one always looked wrong to us when we saw it on the TV watching the Tour Series, where it tended to look more pink than orange. I actually thought they'd changed their kit when I saw it in the flesh (so to speak).


----------



## GrasB (15 Sep 2014)

Seriously, that's outrageous. Someone NEEDS to get fired over that design!


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Sep 2014)

Arguably needs a NSFW tag. God knows what the guy at the desk behind me's thinking, given they look about 13yrs old.


----------



## Beebo (15 Sep 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> Arguably needs a NSFW tag. God knows what the guy at the desk behind me's thinking, given they look about 13yrs old.


The BBC have censored the photo!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29203890


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> The BBC have censored the photo!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29203890



Well there's nothing to see, but that's not what it looks like!


----------



## Labradorofperception (15 Sep 2014)

That has replaced everyone's favourite mullet wearing Virenque loving juicer in my all time worst kit list


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> The BBC have censored the photo!



FFS, that makes it look worse! 

Clearly something was lost in translation between the blueprint and the kit being made but Cookson's reaction is excessive and stupid. It doesn't take much research to discover that this isn't actually a case of a man deliberately trying to humiliate some women cyclists. Cookson should have checked his facts before putting his foot in his mouth. It's unfortunate, sure, but there are plenty of more genuinely offensive kits out there (the Castorama one being a good example).


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2014)

I think Cookson should have kept schtum.
I always think that the stinky-soxoff kit shorts make the rider look like he's just wet himself.


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

“I think it’s sad that it takes something like this for cycling, and women’s cycling in particular, to get this much press.”

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/best-intentions-says-colombian-kit-designer-137011


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Sep 2014)

Yes, one of the blogs I found when I was looking to show this to my wife was talking about the fact that in a week when at least one country failed to fill its womens team for the World Championships this was the major news by a factor of over 10:1 (and really this non-news is more about a bad photograph than the kit which has been in use for 8 months now.).


----------



## Folano (19 Sep 2014)

would be hard pressed to look worse than this
http://www.sportsunday.co.uk/polkadot0157


----------



## Angry Blonde (19 Sep 2014)

Folano said:


> would be hard pressed to look worse than this
> http://www.sportsunday.co.uk/polkadot0157



Looks allright that, but then im a wagon driver not gok wan haha


----------



## Mike_P (19 Sep 2014)

Trawling around the web their are some hilarious comments, on one site the comments suggest the ladies are on some East German medication, someone then points out (correctly) it could be the pad that people are looking at to which someone asks are such things allowed by cycling organisations! A common point made in support of the kit is that the ladies skin colour is nothing like the gold of the kit and if gold is unacceptable wher does that leave white.


----------

